
Happy Tolkien Reading Day What Are You Reading? - BerislavLopac
https://www.tolkiensociety.org/2018/03/happy-tolkien-reading-day-what-are-you-reading/
======
oldmancoyote
I just finished re-reading the Ring yet again. For the first time I was able
to get beyond the story and "see" Tolkien's writing skill. Impressive.

